# Recorded an "Acoustic Performance video" with my Rock Band - looking for feedback!



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I recently decided to sign out some film equipment from my college and shoot a "Live Acoustic Session" for a couple songs with my band. Used 3 mics- MD421, SM57 and E835 in order to capture the 2 acoustics and vocals.







__
https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsensoryol%2Fone-last-shot-live-acoustic-series

The guitars themselves were pretty sketchy, the one broke a string moments before we even recorded this haha.

Anyways, we're usually much heavier- as in Hard Rock, Classic rock, Psych rock, alternative .etc but in the absence of a drummer we figured we'd just put out some stripped down acoustic versions in the meantime. This is one of our more "mainstream, easy 4 chord" tracks-


I'd be open to any feedback you guys have- whether its on the song, the recording, the mixing or even the video! Let me know what you think.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thought the vocals sounded great. Thought the guitars sounded...I guess sketchy is an appropriate word. Really liked the feel/vibe of the tune though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Liked it. Yes the guitars were lacking a little but you already know that. Loved the nice crisp clear vocals. Keep it up. You've got great potential.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job - vocals were very enjoyable. I like the arrangement a lot, for sure. Same comment on the guitars, but to me it's the actual guitars that are lacking - a couple quality instruments would have made a world of difference.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I thought it was pretty awesome all round. Get that song on Spotify and I'll add it to my playlist!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, to be clear, I thought the guitars themselves were sketchy, not the people playing them or what was being played. It might be time to invest in some good acoustics.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree with the others on the comment regarding upping the game with better instruments. 

Another suggestion. Mix the guitars a bit wider by panning them apart next time around.

Would love to hear the next track you do.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic songwriting and great vocals. Going by the great songs you are writing (including the electric stuff you posted earlier), you may like the band Gomez. 

You gotta get into a studio come hell or high water. Keep posting!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Thought the vocals sounded great. Thought the guitars sounded...I guess sketchy is an appropriate word. Really liked the feel/vibe of the tune though.





Guitar101 said:


> Liked it. Yes the guitars were lacking a little but you already know that. Loved the nice crisp clear vocals. Keep it up. You've got great potential.





b-nads said:


> Great job - vocals were very enjoyable. I like the arrangement a lot, for sure. Same comment on the guitars, but to me it's the actual guitars that are lacking - a couple quality instruments would have made a world of difference.


Thanks for the feedback guys. Seem to be on the same page here about the lame guitars. Definitely going to improve the mic placement as well for next time, apparently there were some slight phase issues.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I thought it was pretty awesome all round. Get that song on Spotify and I'll add it to my playlist!


Hey thanks dude we're still ways away from being on Spotify or iTunes but some day when were ready for sure!



ronmac said:


> I agree with the others on the comment regarding upping the game with better instruments.
> 
> Another suggestion. Mix the guitars a bit wider by panning them apart next time around.
> 
> Would love to hear the next track you do.


Tried to do them hard left and right but yeah still didn't sound as wide as it should have



mister.zed said:


> Fantastic songwriting and great vocals. Going by the great songs you are writing (including the electric stuff you posted earlier), you may like the band Gomez.
> 
> You gotta get into a studio come hell or high water. Keep posting!


Cheers man thanks for the support. Here's the electric version of this song:


----------

